# Patterson has broken eye socket



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

He will also miss the 3 games road trip. 


http://www.oregonlive.com/sportsfla...0101_BC_BKN--TrailBlazers-Pat&&sports&blazers


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Har!*

So Zach literally did break his face. Maybe its about time that happened so Patterson will quit talking so much smack.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey, thanks alot Zach!

You probably cost us any chance we had of going anywhere in the playoffs.

I doubt Patterson will be his old self again.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

wow.......

I wonder if Zach could be charged with assault and battery considering the damage to Patterson's eye socket


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Hehe*

Um like Patterson was going to be the piece of the puzzle to put Portland over the top in the playoffs? Didn't matter who was on Wally, he lit em up faster then the Blazers could roll a fat doobie. The way I look at it is that Portlands best chance in the playoffs is if they get Dallas. They match up better, and Dallas is soft inside, which is what Portland needs in order to have a chance. Dallas also plays a lot of small ball, which Portland matches up better with as well. Right now every other team in the playoffs besides Dallas pretty much owns Portland in the season series.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Uhhhh . . . Patterson was Portland's BEST player off the bench.

Are you saying bench players don't matter in the playoffs??


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

last time I checked....

we are up 2-1 in the series so far against SA


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

teach ruben to learn how to shut his mouth and stop being a punk. but i don't expect that to happen considering he's a convicted rapist who assaults his wife.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Z-bo vs Ruben ( i know it's cheezy  ) 
see attachment


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> teach ruben to learn how to shut his mouth and stop being a punk. but i don't expect that to happen considering he's a convicted rapist who assaults his wife.


Maybe Zbo should control his temper. Patterson's past has nothing to do with him getting sucker punched.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm with Blazer Outsider on this one -- I'm not about to believe that Zach decided to use the chaos of the situation to "strike a blow for justice" or any such thing.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm gonna have to join the "Zach is a punk" bandwagon here. Before it was all fun and games and I was all happy cause Ruben got punched in the face. But this could have a serious negative effect on the team. If we lose these next three games I'm gonna be all pissy.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe Zbo should control his temper. Patterson's past has nothing to do with him getting sucker punched.


no, but his mouth does! what if ruben was pushing your best friend around, then you tried to break it up, then he started getting into your head and eggied you on till your breaking point? what zach did was dumb, but he's not a punk for any reason except it being a sucker punch. but why does ruben have to start this crap in the first place? it was only time before someone shut him up.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

A sucker punch is a sucker punch. I don't care who he hit. That was a classless, stupid move! I still like Z-Bo, but he blew it big time.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> no, but his mouth does! what if ruben was pushing your best friend around, then you tried to break it up, then he started getting into your head and eggied you on till your breaking point? what zach did was dumb, but he's not a punk for any reason except it being a sucker punch. but why does ruben have to start this crap in the first place? it was only time before someone shut him up.


I agree with tlong - a sucker punch is a sucker punch. You bringing up Ruben's past to somewhat "ease" or "justify" what Zach did, is just wrong. 

Then you blame it all on Ruben's mouth. Zach needs some thicker skin if he wants to survive in the NBA. It would be easier to understand if Ruben and Zach had been going at it in practice instead of Ruben and Q. It wasn't even Zach's battle to fight.

Zach blew it, he sucker punched a teammate and broke his eye socket. He now has the reputation of being a punk, because that was a punk thing to do. You might as well accept that.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey, on the bright side Zach will probably get more playing time with Patterson out. Wouldn't it be ironic if Zach secures his role as a starter beginning next year by leveling (literally) the competition?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> Hey, on the bright side Zach will probably get more playing time with Patterson out. Wouldn't it be ironic if Zach secures his role as a starter beginning next year by leveling (literally) the competition?


Right now, I see nothing bright about Zach getting more playing time. Ironic? Yes. Getting that by leveling your team mate, simply sucks. Give Q the playing time to get his mind off all of the other issues going on.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with tlong - a sucker punch is a sucker punch. You bringing up Ruben's past to somewhat "ease" or "justify" what Zach did, is just wrong.
> ...


I never brought up ruben's past to ease or justify what Zach did. I said Ruben needs to learn to shut his mouth, but I don't see that happening BECAUSE of his past. Read carefully. His past has nothing to do with the punch.

What Zach did was totally wrong, I know. But Ruben was being the punk to begin with. Yes Zach needs to realize the damage that a punch can do and I'm sure he has after the fact. But you know what? Ruben deserved something. Not a broken eye socket, but maybe a blow to the gut or something. It's not cool to be a bully.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Wanker....nevermind.

:grinning: 

I'm gonna risk going out on a limb on ZBoFanatic's behalf:

1. Saying that Zach's not a punk for any reason other than the sucker punch *is* still saying that Zach's a punk, if only for that reason.... I think;

2. While it shouldn't be used to justify Zach's actions (which does seem to be what ZBoFanatic doing, I'll grant), it does seem that Patterson has a history here. Of course they both have some sort of history and we happen to know more about Patterson's partly because he's been in the league longer. Again, this doesn't justify (or even explain) Zach's actions, but it does push me towards wanting Patterson in a different uni next year and, up until all this happened, I'd still been somewhat on the fence.... which hadn't at all been ZBoFanatic's point so only #1 relates to my opening statement. 

:grinning:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm noticing a huuuge hole underfoot in this thread. Time to back out while the backing's good.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> I never brought up ruben's past to ease or justify what Zach did. I said Ruben needs to learn to shut his mouth, but I don't see that happening BECAUSE of his past. Read carefully. His past has nothing to do with the punch.
> 
> What Zach did was totally wrong, I know. But Ruben was being the punk to begin with. Yes Zach needs to realize the damage that a punch can do and I'm sure he has after the fact. But you know what? Ruben deserved something. Not a broken eye socket, but maybe a blow to the gut or something. It's not cool to be a bully.


Then why did you bring up Ruben's past? What was the purpose/point? I did read carefully and I see no point to bringing up Ruben's past other than to ease the fact Zach sucker punched him.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> 2. While it shouldn't be used to justify Zach's actions (which does seem to be what ZBoFanatic doing, I'll grant), it does seem that Patterson has a history here. Of course they both have some sort of history and we happen to know more about Patterson's partly because he's been in the league longer. Again, this doesn't justify (or even explain) Zach's actions, but it does push me towards wanting Patterson in a different uni next year and, up until all this happened, I'd still been somewhat on the fence.... which hadn't at all been ZBoFanatic's point so only #1 relates to my opening statement.


My question to you then, do you want to see Zach in a different uni next year? If not, you have some soul searching to do.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Zach/Ruben*



> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> no, but his mouth does! what if ruben was pushing your best friend around, then you tried to break it up, then he started getting into your head and eggied you on till your breaking point? what zach did was dumb, but he's not a punk for any reason except it being a sucker punch. but why does ruben have to start this crap in the first place? it was only time before someone shut him up.



Zach simply lowered himself to Ruben's level-they are now equals.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

The Blazers better have a BIG summer. At least 5 guys have to go.


----------



## biggz (Mar 21, 2003)

*zachs's past*

an article at the oregonian mentioned that zach has a stolen-gun conviction. is this true ? i've never heard of this before ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: zachs's past*



> Originally posted by <b>biggz</b>!
> an article at the oregonian mentioned that zach has a stolen-gun conviction. is this true ? i've never heard of this before ...


something to do with when he was a high schooler I think.

I mean, come on...how many of us hasn't had a stolen gun conviction once or twice in our life?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

the only reason i brought up rubens past was to show how big of an a-hole he is. the guy has no remorse, he was giving q hell, then zach tried to break that up so he started giving zach hell.

on the question regarding wanting on a different team, well for his own good, the blazers aren't exactly the organization that you would want any young basketball player on, so in that sense yes. the fact that there are so many bad influences on the team doesn't help either, but i will cheer for whatever team zach is on, so for now, so right now i'm trying my best to support the blazers.

the gun thing was as a sixteen year old, one of his "friends" stole a bunch of guns, and left one or 2 with zach, he got cited for possession of a stolen weapon. it was the dumbest thing he's ever done, but has grown up since then, obvious not all the way though, as this last incident with ruben has shown.

all i know is that, zach wouldnt hit somebody unless something really really bad was being said, because if you havent noticed, he is one of the most easy-to-get along with people i've ever seen.

i don't know, you guys be the judges. maybe we should wait and see if there is a trend. if there is, then i totally agree with you. it's too early to tell, but hopefully its a forgive and forget situation.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> the only reason i brought up rubens past was to show how big of an a-hole he is. the guy has no remorse, he was giving q hell, then zach tried to break that up so he started giving zach hell.
> 
> all i know is that, zach wouldnt hit somebody unless something really really bad was being said, because if you havent noticed, he is one of the most easy-to-get along with people i've ever seen.
> ...


ZboFanatic - showing what an a-hole Ruben is - IS trying to ease opinions of what Zach did. 

How do you know Zbo is the "most easy-to-get along with people you've ever seen"? 

I know you are a big fan of Zbo's but trying to ease what happened doesn't work. The bottom line is Zbo sucker punched a team mate and broke his eye socket. He is now considered a punk by most people for his actions.

Zbo can show some character and show he learned a lesson from this and this isn't the type of person he is - it was simply a heat of the moment bad decision that will never happen again. But that is going to take time. This one was bad and people will not forget it soon.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think Z-Bo has been promoted to the "punk cancer" list. Did he make an error? Absolutely. His only other tansgression as a Blazer was an MIP last summer, to which I say, big rip.

Is punching Rueben justifiable? I don't know, I wasn' t there. The fact of the matter is fights happen. Did he take a cheap shot? If it happened as reported (I assume it did) then he definatley made the wrong move. As it is I have no sypathy for Rueben and his eye socket.

Does this mean we should trade Zach because he's a "bad element"? No way.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

So if Zach is clearly dominating down low against Houston (which he might just do) the few times he touches the ball, should Cheeks use him as much as possible, even if it means allowing him to benefit from the absence of Patterson? 

This isn't nearly as hypothetical as it seems. Patterson and Randolph are our two most consistent inside players, even if they play different positions.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I don't think Z-Bo has been promoted to the "punk cancer" list. Did he make an error? Absolutely. His only other tansgression as a Blazer was an MIP last summer, to which I say, big rip.
> 
> Is punching Rueben justifiable? I don't know, I wasn' t there. The fact of the matter is fights happen. Did he take a cheap shot? If it happened as reported (I assume it did) then he definatley made the wrong move. As it is I have no sypathy for Rueben and his eye socket.
> ...


I disagree Schilly. Zbo is now a punk until he earns his way off the list and that will take time. 

Do I think we should trade him? Not necessarily. Fights do happen and if Q had been the one doing the hitting, I would have much more compassion for the punch. If Zach and Ruben had been going at it in practice, I have much more compassion for the punch. 

Zbo earned his PUNK status. Let's just hope he can work his way off the list.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok now i'm going for the heavy artillary here.

BO brings up the heat of the moment issue. I can think of another situation involving a skirmish a punch and broken face bones. You got it..."THE PUNCH".

Anyone who has ever met Kermit Washington knows that he is perhaps one of the gentlest men on the face of the planet. He is very kind and considerate and donates alot of his time to underpriveledged people in Africa. He broke Rudy T's face and to this day is regarded by many as a hoodlum. 

Man can people get the wrong impression about people based on one heat of the moment situation.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> So if Zach is clearly dominating down low against Houston (which he might just do) the few times he touches the ball, should Cheeks use him as much as possible, even if it means allowing him to benefit from the absence of Patterson?
> 
> This isn't nearly as hypothetical as it seems. Patterson and Randolph are our two most consistent inside players, even if they play different positions.


It simply leaves a sour taste in my mouth. Q and Ruben play the same position. Give Q the minutes.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

i'm hoping he does show some character, and doesnt act up anymore. he's motivated enough to fix up his flaws on the court (defence, and not enough passing), he should fix this up to if given the proper direction needed, that hopefully someone within the organization can offer. only time will tell. i'm just hoping that he isn't being corrupted.

how do i know he is easy to get along with? lets just say i've played basketball with him a number of times and leave it at that.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Man can people get the wrong impression about people based on one heat of the moment situation.


the media doesnt help either


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Ok now i'm going for the heavy artillary here.
> 
> BO brings up the heat of the moment issue. I can think of another situation involving a skirmish a punch and broken face bones. You got it..."THE PUNCH".
> ...


No doubt about it. And it is a shame Kermit has not ever been forgiven for that by many. 

The problem with Zach - he sucker punched his own TEAM MATE.

Hopefully Zach can earn redemption. It will take time for him to get that with me. I thought the guy was a punk before this happened so maybe I am the wrong person to be arguing this. I also think he is lazy and if he gave 100% on both ends of the floor and in practice, he has the potential to be GREAT. I have been impressed with some of the improvements he made this year. But the guy's work ethic will need to improve for him to realize his potential.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

What happens on the floor and during practice is one thing. If this were an issue off the court I would say it was a bigger issue. Stuff happens on the floor, that's just the nature of competition.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly - don't you think there is a difference between hitting a player on an opposing team and your own team mate?


----------



## biggz (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: zachs's past*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> something to do with when he was a high schooler I think.
> ...


me !!! my only infraction (for lack of a better term) so far was speeding on a long drive from nc to ny. i even had that dropped from my record. but that's off-topic i guess... consider this .... post-padding ??? :grinning:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't know why you consider Randolph to be lazy. 

• When he's out there he's always fighting down low for position on offense. 

• He doesn't jack up perimeter shots. 

• He seems to try on defense, even if he doesn't always do the smart play. 

• You don't get to be one of the top offensive rebounders in the NBA (albeit only per 48 minutes) by being lazy. 

• He brought some great effort to two summer leagues, when summer league games don't even really count. 

When I see Zach on the sidelines he's always one of the guys smiling and clapping his hands and standing. He peers into the huddle when he's not in the game. 

Jason Quick describes him as a really likable, nice guy who did something that wasn't really in his character. I often don't agree with Quick's basketball takes, but he seems to have a very good feel for the personalities of the players. 

He was my favorite player on the team until this incident. I was pretty disappointed in what he did, and don't try to excuse it. But you have to take it all in context of some other issues--

• Patterson is a jerk. 

• Zach has paid his dues on the bench, never complaining and working his tail off to help the team (particularly in the low post where we need him). On many teams he'd get 40 minutes and 15 shots a game, but here he just sucks it up on the bench. 

• Zach doesn't have a history (to my knowledge, anyway) of violent behavior. 

• He's on a team that seems to breed bad decisions. 

• Zach is a rarity--a low post, bruising power forward who is young, talented and motivated. 

It was a cheap shot. I wish he hadn't done it. But I really doubt I'll hold it against him for too long.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Hitting your teammate is one thing -

But hitting your teammate with BOTH hands held behind his back is another.

And hitting your teammate with such force that it draws blood AND breaks his eye socket is another.

I don't care how many Ruben-haters we have on this board, it was uncalled for. And I say the Zach's punch to Ruben is the major reason we will probably flop in the playoffs.

There's always a chance we could turn it on in the playoffs and win a series, or even two. But Zach's actions have seriously hampered the chances of that.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. And it is a shame Kermit has not ever been forgiven for that by many.
> ...


WoW! BO...I....Really don't know where to go from here. I've never heard of Zach having a poor work ethic, so I can't comment on that.

Here's what I say. Stuff happens. A first fight I am not concerned about. If it contiunues to be a problem then I get concerned. My thought is Zach just had enough of Rueben's Tysonesque drivel and smack and pointed out to Rueben that he was tired of it.

I am not saying it was the right thing to do. All I am saying is that it is far too easy to right Zach off right now How many 21 year old men do you know of that would react in a completely responsible manner all the time?


----------



## biggz (Mar 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> 
> how do i know he is easy to get along with? lets just say i've played basketball with him a number of times and leave it at that.


wait a minute .. you're not Q, are you ? kidding ...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> WoW! BO...I....Really don't know where to go from here. I've never heard of Zach having a poor work ethic, so I can't comment on that.
> ...


Your point about his age and the whole situation is valid. That is why he is a punk until he earns his way out of being a punk. Which is how I feel, others obviously feel differently. I wouldn't immediately try to get rid of him but he needs to dig himself out of this. How many GM/Coaches would even look at him after this incident? He has a long road ahead of him.


----------



## biggz (Mar 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> 
> There's always a chance we could turn it on in the playoffs and win a series, or even two. But Zach's actions have seriously hampered the chances of that.


i'm with you on this one. for the last three games at least, we lost two players (zach and rube) who have been playing really good lately ... we were 1-2 on those games. and rube would be out for the next 3 games.. zach's probably real sorry about what happened but i'm not sure if he's mature enough to tune it out to be able to give a 110% on the court. i don't know about you guys, but to me, that's the best way he can "pay" the team and its fans for this incident ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> What happens on the floor and during practice is one thing. If this were an issue off the court I would say it was a bigger issue. Stuff happens on the floor, that's just the nature of competition.


I think this is Schillys way of saying "when I played ball in high school, I was beaten on a regular basis by our catcher":laugh: 

oops, am I trying to hog the spotlight?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Let's just say that more than one teammate had a heater aimed at their grill in batting practice.

_"Sorry man that one slipped..."-Schilly_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Let's just say that more than one teammate had a heater aimed at their grill in batting practice.
> 
> _"Sorry man that one slipped..."-Schilly_


"Next time you won't crowd the plate biiizotch!"


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> Your point about his age and the whole situation is valid. That is why he is a punk until he earns his way out of being a punk. Which is how I feel, others obviously feel differently. I wouldn't immediately try to get rid of him but he needs to dig himself out of this. How many GM/Coaches would even look at him after this incident? He has a long road ahead of him.


I have to agree with BO. Zach made a horrible mistake-no excuses-it was a bad mistake. Zach hopefully realizes this in his heart of hearts-just as Ruben will have to dig deep within to be able to get past this. Zach crossed a sacred line. It makes absolutely no difference what provoked him. Zach made a choice and with that choice he betrayed his entire team. Ammends need to be made and Zach is going to have - as BO says " a long road ahead of him". 

I will say that if he is sincere and gives great effort in proving that he is a changed person-perhaps he can turn this thing around-but not overnight. The punch only took a second, taking it back may take lifetime. It will always be in the minds of those who know.

I would also like to say that I am a Z-Bo fan. I support him as long as he is taking the steps that will lead him down that long road. Ruben? His apology acceptance was less than sincere-that is not a good sign. I don't blame him for his feelings but it certainly does not ease my mind that this thing is anywhere near over. I don't expect to see these two on the same team next year. Not unless they really get touched by forgiveness and perhaps become the closest of friends. Anything is possible. :yes:

There is no doubt that both of these men will be changed by this forever. Let's hope it's positive.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

they just need to go into the playoffs, get swept in the 1st round and then blow up the team, fire Whitsitt and start all over.

hey, I could care less if they are in the lottery for a couple years. It would be more fun losing and watching a team grow than to watch a team win but continue to devolve into some kind of hideous crime filled gangsta crew. This team is really nothing to be proud of at all. You have a midget underachiever at PG, a virtually retired Hall of Famer that is going to bolt to LA anyhow, a clueless wannabe star that plays lazy and has a chip on his shoulder in Bonzi, you got ANGER MANAGEMENT 101 case study Rasheed, Dale Davis who just collects a paycheck, a coach that talks about "Family" all the time (how many families hang out and pass the bong then beat each other up?) and doesn't coach, two young criminals in the making in Zach and Qyntel and through all of that it amazes me this team will win 50 games.

Just think what they could accomplish without all the sideshows?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly, I love your work... normally. Comparing Zach's situation with Kermit's though, I'm sorry but it's just too different. Kermit was in a heated situation on the court and sensed someone coming at him. Had he realized even who it was he's said he wouldn't have done it and that he was responding basically out of fear. Clearly it was a huge mistake but somewhat more understandable in that he thought he was about to be jumped.

Zach may have been responding out of frustration, anger or some other strong emotion and may not have "had time to think," in much the same way that Kermit didn't -- save that Kermit thought he was acting in self-defense (pre-emptive strike, anyone?.... sorry, wrong can of worms) while in Z-Bo's case not only could there have been nothing defensive about it but he swung at a *helpless human being*. I don't even care that it was a teammate. It could have been a convicted sex-offender (oh yeah, it even was)... it could have been Saddam (or George) or anyone you want to put there in Ruben's place. Taking a shot at someone while held by the likes of Sabas and Dudley is simply *not* acceptable behavior in most aspects of society. And, for that matter, what sort of public apology has Zach made at this point? Surely some but I've yet to come across it. I will say I've not bothered reading the sports' page the last several days as it's just felt like a waste but, I have been getting my several hours/day of kFan radio time in and no one's yet mentioned anything about it.

There's been a lot said about Zach's youth and such and, to an extent, I'll buy that. Still, while he's not among the guys I'm most ready to see elsewhere next year, I'm now at the point where I'd rather see him moved than not. I want guys around I can feel good about rooting for. I want players I don't fear our kids using as role models. Barkley had a point -- sports heros are good at running, jumping, catching, and the like... it's teachers and parents who should be the role models. Sadly, that's not how it works. I know some very good teachers and some very good parents. Any kids who are also interested in sports follow the local team and look up to the players -- these players, at least currently.
:hurl:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Im going to give my opinion on this issue, as a non- Blazer fan, but from an objective view(hopefully).

Zach suckered punched Ruben. This incident is far from over, especially after hearing he has a broken eye socket. If someone did that to me, you best believe Id go after him after it healed. Ruben will do the same. 

Zach was backing up a teammate. I can understand that, but to throw a sucker punch? Zach is a punk, make no mistakes about it. I was a Randolph fan while he was at MSU. I was happy to hear Portland drafted him, bec. I figured he be a very good player, and this time, Portland wouldnt trade him away like they did with Jermaine O'Neal. But now, I will view him as a punk. A punk who sucker punched his own teammate. His own teammate! Intolerable! 

This doesnt help a team with known chemistry problems. This hurts them going into the playoffs, with a major incident looming over their heads. And to think I actually believed Portland had a chance this year. Now they dont. This is too big of a distraction. Players will be wondering "Whats next?" Etc, etc.

This isnt a minor incident. This is a major catostrophy. I feel sorry for the loyal Blazer fans who have endured the constant problems within this organization.

Did Ruben start this? Who knows. But sucker punching someone, even if they so called "deserved it" is still a low down thing to do.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I actually wasn't trying to say that the sceanario was the same as Kermits. Mostly I was trying to say that I hope this single incident doesn't follow Zach for the rest of his life, if it is indeed an isolated incident.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Sabonis and Dudley must feel terrible about this. 

Not that it's their fault, of course, but you know that they have to be asking themselves and each other if there were anything they could have done differently to avoid this.

This is a terrible situation for everyone involved.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry, I have been gone and just heard the news. So is Patterson going to miss more games or what? Is he going to have to wear those James Worthy glasses now? This team just doesn't miss a beat does it? :no:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

:sigh: 

First, let me share a little story. Playing football in high-school, a guy tried to face-mask me and missed. The blow didn't look, or even feel that hard....but the next thing I knew my eye-ball was in my sinus cavity!

The point here, is that this kind of injury doesn't mean Zach struck hard or with the intent to injure - it could have been nothing more than an open handed slap that landed just wrong.

Second, Patterson got into skirmishes with team-mates in both LA and Seattle. In those cases, nobody cared because Patterson was on the wrong end of a star v scrub tussle. Bit of a double standard at work here?

If anybody here is out of second chances and should be shipped out it is Patterson. Giving up on Zach after this one incident would be foolish!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ah, okay Schilly, you're off the hook.  As for how much it will follow him, I don't think you'll have to worry these days. What Kermit did almost got him run out of the league at the time but it's nothing compared to things we've seen in the years since. Honestly, I feel more okay about swinging in what was thought to be self defense than I do, say.... refusing to go in when the coach calls your number.... and Pippen is still fairly respected around the league. Ultimately, though, it's going to be what Zach does with it. If he keeps from throwing guys through plate glass, manages to not hold up team buses (his own or anyone else's) with his posse, stays out of speeding yellow hummers that happen to be full of weed, I think he may still recover from this. Looked at that way, he's got rather a lot of rope left, it would seem.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I agree with you, Grouch, at least in as much as I'm more ready for Patterson to pack his bags than I am Zach. Thanks, too, for the story though, according to accounts, it wasn't a slap it was a punch and it was while his "opponent" was being held by two of the biggest people on the earth.


----------

